# No fertilisation



## Smurf2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi
As the title says really!  Got 6 eggs (which straight after egg collection they announced that i had '6 good eggs') - for me 6 was good as i have low amh at 1.35 and had about 7 follicles in earlier scans.
DH's sperm went through the usual checks before IVF and no issues detected there.

We did straight IVF, and i think to myself would the outcome have been different if we'd gone for ICSI?  Or were the eggs just not viable?

Seeing clinic tomorrow - no idea what they'll say.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Smurf, so sorry to hear about this cycle, hope that the clinic gives you some ideas as to why fertilisation didn't take place x


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you didn't get any embies Smurf    6 eggs is good though and maybe they just need a helping hand with some ICSI tlc. 
How did you get on at the clinic? I hope they  have a plan for you so you can move forwards.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

sorry to hear of the no fertilisation, hope the clinic can shed some light on why and yes maybe isci maybe the option.

big hugs hun x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Smurf, did you manage to get any answers from your clinic?


----------



## Smurf2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.  Saw the consultant and he said the issue was with my eggs (which is what i suspected as with low amh and borderline fsh that was the trigger for trying ivf).  One or two of the eggs may have tried to fertilise, but looked so abnormal that they'd never have proceeded with them.


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

hi smurf,

This happened to me in January. We had 11 eggs and good sperm and had zero fertilization. We were told it could have been a problem with the sperms receptors that mean it doesn't go through the egg, or a problem with the outer layer of the egg. There is no way of knowing which. We are now doing ICSI. I have an egg collection on Wednesday so we'll see how that goes. In theory ICSI should overcome the problem.  Good luck. C x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

smurf - i could of written that post myself 2 years ago exactly! 

We changed to donor sperm so decided to do straight IVF instead of icsi. My eggs seemed fine, we had healthy sperm for once! so no need to worry    well can you believe it, we got no embies    they said my eggs were hard and the sperm were trying to get in but couldn't    

Anyway we did another ICSI a few months later, i got a bfp but m/c at 6 weeks but then did another 3 months later and our son was born 9 months later    don't give up. They can sort it. Oh i did assisted hatching with the last one too.


----------

